# Thomson Wireless Phone Socket WPJ 530U



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

Back in June 2001 I got one of these following a recommendation from this forum. It has performed flawlessly (and largely forgotten as a result) ever since, for a time serving two TiVo's simultaneously.:up:

 Then, as if sensing the upcoming death sentence on Series Ones, it decided to turn its toes up a few weeks ago. All phone calls subsequently "failed". Listening on the line did reveal it as a bit noisy but there were no other symptoms.

The device was apparently banned from sale in the UK by the EU in May 2004 so any now being offered would seem not to be legal. Rigging a trailing telephone cable is obviously only a short-term solution. Any suggestions, please, on a current replacement?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I am not 100% sure but will the post June use of Tivo only work if the Tivo has a network card in it?

Or will a dial-up option still exist?

Automan.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Amazon still sell them for £38:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/RTX-WIRELESS-PHONEJACK-Wireless-Phone/dp/B000NJQHL4

Given that the tivo modem is a failure point, a turbonet or cacheard might be better option.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Automan said:


> Or will a dial-up option still exist?


Dial-up will still work post 31st May. :up:

.


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks, Mike. I've followed up your first suggestion. The modem has given no probs. so far and I've got a spare TiVo if it does fail. The new device uses radio (DECT) rather than carrier over mains so we'll have to see if it can operate thro' two 11-inch brick walls and two plastered block ones.


----------

